# Tire Safety Video



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Cool video of tire safety cage used for heavy equipment tire inflation.
http://www.rvtiresafety.com/2014/10/is-it-safe-to-add-air-to-your-tires.html


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

Interesting. I've fixed many of my own flats without taking any of this into consideration.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

I had a boss who told me about how his friend in kigh school had a job in a tire shop.

They didn't have the cages and a split rim he was inflating blew up and decapitated him.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

When I was a volley fireman, a guy was inflating a wheel barrow tire and it blew and pretty much scalped him.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

As a kid growing up I heard my dad talking about guys getting killed by split rims. 50 yrs ago.

I also remember watching him change tires with my grandfather on the farm with sledge hammers and crow bars.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Big Shoe said:


> As a kid growing up I heard my dad talking about guys getting killed by split rims. 50 yrs ago.
> 
> I also remember watching him change tires with my grandfather on the farm with sledge hammers and crow bars.


I had a flat on a rented backhoe and the guy that came out changed the tire like that, sledge and bar. I asked him, "That's what you use?"

His reply was "Sure. Watch this"

In less than 10 mins he had the old tire off, new one on, and filling it with air.


----------

